# FHB vs DQB 6 speed transmissions



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

My understanding is that two 6 speed transmissions were made for the Mk1 cars:

DQB (TT225Q)
FHB (TT180Q)

Are they interchangeable? In other words, can the FHB transmission be easily mounted to an AMU motor?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I don't know the specific answer, but am interested in clutch compatability more than anything. I have a TT225 trans I'd like to put in my 180Q, put the 180Q trans in the 225 to get rid of the "shortness" of the gearing. The 180Q trans is a 5 speed BTW, not a 6, but based on an 02M so the cases are interchangeable.


----------



## dou[email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

20v master said:


> The 180Q trans is a 5 speed BTW, not a 6, but based on an 02M so the cases are interchangeable.


Is that a certainty? The 180Q never came with a six-speed? I came across _this thread_ which sure makes me think it did.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Is that a certainty? The 180Q never came with a six-speed? I came across _this thread_ which sure makes me think it did.


As I posted right after that post, no, its wrong. The 180Q I drive daily and all the rest of them are 5 speeds.


----------

